# [CUE LIGHTS]



## Butterfree (Feb 24, 2010)

:o


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2010)

PREPARE FOR TROUBLE


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

AND MAKE IT DOUBLE


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2010)

TO PROTECT THE WORLD FROM DEVASTATION


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

TO UNITE ALL PEOPLE WITHIN OUR NATION


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2010)

TO DENOUNCE THE EVILS OF TRUTH AND LOVE


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

TO EXTEND OUR REACH TO THE STARS ABOVE


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2010)

_JESSIE!_


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

_JAMES!_


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2010)

TEAM ROCKET BLAST OFF AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

SURRENDER NOW, OR PREPARE TO FIGHT


----------



## nastypass (Feb 24, 2010)

_MEOWTH THAT'S RIGHT!_


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 24, 2010)

Wait, TCOD's having a Team Rocket takeover to celebrate HG/SS too?


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 24, 2010)

Grrr, it's Team Rocket!
And they've broken my f5 button!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 24, 2010)

My F5 button _blasted off again!_


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

IcySapphire said:


> Wait, TCOD's having a Team Rocket takeover to celebrate HG/SS too?


What?  We've been planning this for months!

Do you mean that we're -- we're _unoriginal_?  D8


----------



## nastypass (Feb 24, 2010)

ehh @#$% wobbuffet anyway

edit: so much ninja


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2010)

DID YOU JUST RUIN OUR _WONDERFUL_ INTRODUCTION??


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

> DID YOU JUST RUIN OUR WONDERFUL INTRODUCTION??


Possibly.

quoting for ninjas


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes we did. And everyone knows that Jesselina is the same person as you, Jessie.


----------



## Green (Feb 24, 2010)

AND THEN SOME ASSHOLE OF A POKEMON NAMED GREEN CAME ALONG AND STARTED SCREWING UP THE BESTEST THREAD EVER


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Grrr, it's Team Rocket!
> And they've broken my f5 button!


Ha, see!  Our plans _are_ dastardly!





Blastoise said:


> My F5 button _blasted off again!_


Hey, we just got here!  That's not faaaaaaair!





Meowth said:


> ehh fuck wobbuffet anyway


That's not very appropriate for a kid's show, Meowth!



RandomTyphoon said:


> Possibly.
> 
> quoting for ninjas


Are you sure you mean ninjas?  I'm not sure those are appropriate for 4Kids.


Jessie, they're _ignoring us_!


----------



## nastypass (Feb 24, 2010)

... oh @#$% this is being _aired?_  well I was probably going to be sacked next generation anyway.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 24, 2010)

Koga is a ninja; he was in the 4kids anime.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Meowth said:


> ... oh shit this is being _aired?_  well I was probably going to be sacked next generation anyway.


Shhh!  Use the beeps!  Use them!


Also, to whoever said that Jesselina is Jessie, might I remind you that it's not _always_ her?  :)


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2010)

Meowth said:


> ... oh shit this is being _aired?_  well I was probably going to be sacked next generation anyway.


And good riddance, too.

JAMES. STOP THAT. WE'RE GOING TO MAKE THIS PLAN THE BEST WE'VE EVER HAD. 

And Giovanni might even promote us this time!


----------



## nastypass (Feb 24, 2010)

EDITING FOR THE @#$@%^ BEEPS


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

James said:


> Are you sure you mean ninjas?  I'm not sure those are appropriate for 4Kids.
> 
> 
> Jessie, they're _ignoring us_!



oh right sorry

dress then up in orange then! i don't know



> Koga is a ninja; he was in the 4kids anime.


kai koga was a purple ninja. i rest my case.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Jessie said:


> JAMES. STOP THAT. WE'RE GOING TO MAKE THIS PLAN THE BEST WE'VE EVER HAD.
> 
> And Giovanni might even promote us this time!


But we haven't even _found_ Pikachu yet!

Oooh!


----------



## Jolty (Feb 24, 2010)

best thread ever


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2010)

James said:


> But we haven't even _found_ Pikachu yet!
> 
> Oooh!


Right, you're right.

MEOWTH, what's your comically useless and ridiculously expensive invention this time?


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 24, 2010)

Meowth said:


> ehh @#$% wobbuffet anyway
> edit: so much ninja


I was tempted to wobbuffet ninja you :)



Jessie said:


> And Giovanni might even promote us this time!


Butch and Cassidy are more deserving IMO.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 24, 2010)

Jolty said:


> best thread ever


no that's still this:  http://www.tcodforums.eeveeshq.com/showthread.php?t=1760


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Butch and Cassidy are more deserving IMO.


_Excuse me._


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

RandomTyphoon said:


> dress then up in orange then! i don't know


Hm...





Jolty said:


> best thread ever


[bows, with rose]





Jessie said:


> what's your comically useless and ridiculously expensive invention this time?


We could dig a pit!


----------



## spaekle (Feb 24, 2010)

YOU'LL NEVER GET PIKACHU >:O


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 24, 2010)

RandomTyphoon said:


> kai koga was a purple ninja. i rest my case.


OBJECTION!
I have irrefutible proof that Koga was not purple! I would like to draw the court's attention to something but lets let team rocket have their fun first.

Udgey are you awake?


----------



## nastypass (Feb 24, 2010)

Jessie said:


> MEOWTH, what's your comically useless and ridiculously expensive invention this time?


... I think it got towed.  I'm pretty sure Wobbuffet was still inside, too.


----------



## octobr (Feb 24, 2010)

galactic > rocket


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Butch and Cassidy are more deserving IMO.


Who?





Spaekle Oddberry said:


> YOU'LL NEVER GET PIKACHU >:O


WE'RE GOING TO CAPTURE PIKACHU D<





Meowth said:


> ... I think it got towed.  I'm pretty sure Wobbuffet was still inside, too.


... We ran out of money for the parking meter, didn't we....  ;~;


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

Kai said:


> OBJECTION!
> I have irrefutible proof that Koga was not purple! I would like to draw the court's attention to something but lets let team rocket have their fun first.
> 
> Udgey are you awake?


...quirks eyebrow







do you see the purple?

i rest my case yet again

anyways his costume _was_ a more subduded blue color but c'mon show me a blue-colored ninja man!


----------



## Green (Feb 24, 2010)

lolwut


Wobbuffet is cool. 







Could've had a V8achu.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 24, 2010)

James said:


> WE'RE GOING TO CAPTURE PIKACHU D<


NUH-UHHHHH! ヽ(ｏ`皿′ｏ)ﾉ



Verne said:


> galactic > rocket


+1


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2010)

RandomTyphoon said:


> ...quirks eyebrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone's colourblind. That's clearly pink.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Someone's colourblind. That's clearly pink.


what

my prosecuting career

_nooooo_


----------



## Mariodjw (Feb 24, 2010)

> But we haven't even found Pikachu yet!


*Mario jumps on James head*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 24, 2010)

Verne said:


> galactic > rocket


_Watch it buddy!_



James said:


> Who?WE'RE GOING TO CAPTURE PIKACHU D<... We ran out of money for the parking meter, didn't we....  ;~;


Y-yes...  You'd _really_ think that traffic laws wouldn't apply to a *GIANT WOBBUFFET* so much as the Geneva conventions.


----------



## Green (Feb 24, 2010)

It's magenta. :S


Besides, Janine is hot. Koga is an old pedophile.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 24, 2010)

Meowth said:


> Y-yes...  You'd _really_ think that traffic laws wouldn't apply to a *GIANT WOBBUFFET* so much as the Geneva conventions.


I mean, nobody seemed to bother about the hot air balloons!


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Meowth said:


> Y-yes...  You'd _really_ think that traffic laws wouldn't apply to a *GIANT WOBBUFFET* so much as the Geneva conventions.


I did say that DC's kind of special....


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 24, 2010)

OH LOOK I AM A "RARE" AND "POWERFUL" POKéMON GOING BY. I SURE HOPE NO ONE TRIES TO CATCH ME.


----------



## nyuu (Feb 24, 2010)

(HEY! WAIT UP)
.. PIKACHU! I CHOOSE YOU!


----------



## H-land (Feb 24, 2010)

Pika pi!


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 24, 2010)

RandomTyphoon said:


> what
> 
> my prosecuting career
> 
> _nooooo_


oh well. Maybe Edgeworth can look after you for a while. He'd make a great father.


Green said:


> Besides, Janine is hot. Koga is an old pedophile.


This a very serious accusation you know. You had better have some undeniable evidence to prove that Janine is hot.

anyway WE FIND TEAM ROCKET GUILTY OF BUILDING A GIANT MECHA WOBBUFETT WITHOUT PROPER PLANNING PERMISSION court is adjourned.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 24, 2010)

OH. LOOK WHO IT IS.

*~You~ guys.*


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Ketsu said:


> OH LOOK I AM A "RARE" AND "POWERFUL" POKéMON GOING BY. I SURE HOPE NO ONE TRIES TO CATCH ME.


We're not that dense!





Ash said:


> (HEY! WAIT UP)
> .. PIKACHU! I CHOOSE YOU!


(_... Jessie?  When did the twerp get here?

Did we finish the hole?_)


----------



## nyuu (Feb 24, 2010)

For a second there I thought the floor was going to... AAAAAAGH


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 24, 2010)

Can I be Nurse Joy?


----------



## Flareth (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, I seem to have missed the court case of the century...-sigh- And now I'm going to see a Pokemon battle.

Can I be a random side character? This thing is soooo epic


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

> oh well. Maybe Edgeworth can look after you for a while. He'd make a great father.


[thumbsuck]



> This a very serious accusation you know. You had better have some undeniable evidence to prove that Janine is hot.


4chan? Horny Pokemon fandom? Searching "Janine Gym Leader" on Google with SafeSearch off? 

..._you can't handle that truth son_


----------



## Adriane (Feb 24, 2010)

Ash said:


> For a second there I thought the floor was going to... AAAAAAGH


WATCH WHERE YOU'RE GOING, GENIUS.

SERIOUSLY.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Kai said:


> anyway WE FIND TEAM ROCKET GUILTY OF BUILDING A GIANT MECHA WOBBUFETT WITHOUT PROPER PLANNING PERMISSION court is adjourned.


;_______;





Misty said:


> OH. LOOK WHO IT IS.
> 
> *~You~ guys.*


...

Weren't you the twerp that ran off to be a twerp somewhere away from the twerp?





Ash said:


> For a second there I thought the floor was going to... AAAAAAGH


\o/


----------



## octobr (Feb 24, 2010)

Hahahahaha this is fucking retarded


----------



## H-land (Feb 24, 2010)

Pi pika! Pi pika, pika chuuu! D:


----------



## Adriane (Feb 24, 2010)

James said:


> Weren't you the twerp that ran off to be a twerp somewhere away from the twerp?\o/


HE'S NOT MY BOYFRIEND BY ANY MEANS.

...

So yeah.



Gary Oak said:


> Hahahahaha this is fucking retarded


Now that you're here, all of a sudden Team Rocket looks like a friendly couple you would want to sort of get to know.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 24, 2010)

Gary Oak said:


> Hahahahaha this is fucking retarded


Hey!  Why do I have to use the @#$%@# bleeps but not him?



Ash's Pikachu said:


> Pi pika! Pi pika, pika chuuu! D:


AFTER HIM


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, Team Rocket. Why don't you just, y'know, kill Ash? You're meant to be villains for christ's sake.


----------



## octobr (Feb 24, 2010)

Meowth said:


> Hey!  Why do I have to use the @#$%@# bleeps but not him?
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER HIM


Because _I'm_ Mr. Gary Oak and I'm gonna be a Pokemon Master.

YEAAAAAH :sunglasses:

and you're a dirty Meowth.


----------



## nyuu (Feb 24, 2010)

.. YOU'RE AFTER MISTY? (why?) _YOU'LL HAVE TO GO THROUGH ME FIRST_
PIKACHU REMOVE THIS OBSTACLE

hush you :<


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

> Keep it PG!
> We'll get cancelled!


tch forget you man gary's here and and really.



> Hey, Team Rocket. Why don't you just, y'know, kill Ash? You're meant to be villains for christ's sake.


_no kai_ that is raping the comic relief these guys are! _they are not real villans shhhh_


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 24, 2010)

...Why doesn't he have to use bleeps?

He's _*GARY MOTHERFUCKING OAK.*_

This made my damn day xDDD


----------



## octobr (Feb 24, 2010)

Ash said:


> .. YOU'RE AFTER MISTY? (why?) _YOU'LL HAVE TO GO THROUGH ME FIRST_
> PIKACHU REMOVE THIS OBSTACLE
> 
> hush you :<


OH MY GOD AHAHAHAHA YOU'RE STILL SO USELESS


hahahaha this is brilliant. You've always been _such_ a loser, Ash.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Gary Oak said:


> Hahahahaha this is fucking retarded


Hey, why do you get to swear?





Ash's Pikachu said:


> Pi pika! Pi pika, pika chuuu! D:


>D  [PUTS ON RUBBER GLOVES ...]





Misty said:


> HE'S NOT MY BOYFRIEND BY ANY MEANS.
> 
> ...
> 
> So yeah.


... What?  I don't speak Twerp.  :(





			
				Misty said:
			
		

> Now that you're here, all of a sudden Team Rocket looks like a friendly couple you would want to sort of get to know.


Hey!  We're friendly!

... What do you mean by 'couple'?





Meowth said:


> Hey!  Why do I have to use the @#$%@# bleeps but not him?
> 
> AFTER HIM


GO, MEOWTH, GO!!





Kai said:


> Hey, Team Rocket. Why don't you just, y'know, kill Ash? You're meant to be villains for christ's sake.


We are?





Ash said:


> .. YOU'RE AFTER MISTY? (why?) _YOU'LL HAVE TO GO THROUGH ME FIRST_
> PIKACHU REMOVE THIS OBSTACLE


GO, WEEZING

SMOKESCREEN


----------



## nyuu (Feb 24, 2010)

D:!!
PIDGEOTTO! USE WHIRLWIND! (defog? idk) ... AND GET ME OUT OF THIS HOLE TOO


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 24, 2010)

> ... What do you mean by 'couple'?


ROCKETSHIPPING FTW

HEY JAMES ARE YOU GAY OR WHAT?


----------



## octobr (Feb 24, 2010)

Zora of Termina said:


> ...Why doesn't he have to use bleeps?
> 
> He's _*GARY MOTHERFUCKING OAK.*_
> 
> This made my damn day xDDD


Ladies. ;]


----------



## spaekle (Feb 24, 2010)

Zora of Termina said:


> ...Why doesn't he have to use bleeps?
> 
> He's _*GARY MOTHERFUCKING OAK.*_


I was waiting for that.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey, Gary, what happened to those cheerleaders?


----------



## Adriane (Feb 24, 2010)

Ash said:


> .. YOU'RE AFTER MISTY? (why?) _YOU'LL HAVE TO GO THROUGH ME FIRST_
> PIKACHU REMOVE THIS OBSTACLE
> 
> hush you :<


I'm more than capable of handling myself, thank you very much. 

We all saw what you did to my bike.



Gary Oak said:


> OH MY GOD AHAHAHAHA YOU'RE STILL SO USELESS
> 
> hahahaha this is brilliant. You've always been _such_ a loser, Ash.


For once we agree on something! ...



Gary Oak said:


> Ladies. ;]


... but you're still a creep.



James said:


> ... What do you mean by 'couple'?


COUPLE. TWO. MORE THAN ONE BUT LESS THAN THREE.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 24, 2010)

Forget Smokescreen, James. Just use an EXPLOSION and get it done with!

And yes, you are villains. Don Giovanni said so.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Ash said:


> D:!!
> PIDGEOTTO! USE WHIRLWIND! (defog? idk) ... AND GET ME OUT OF THIS HOLE TOO


WEEZING, SLUDGE!!





Blastoise said:


> ROCKETSHIPPING FTW
> 
> HEY JAMES ARE YOU GAY OR WHAT?


What?

I -- I think I'm happy?  What are you asking?





Gary Oak said:


> Ladies. ;]


... Who are you?


----------



## Green (Feb 24, 2010)

Squeak! ;-; *Chases tail*



...Pikachu got to do its thing so why not me? D:


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 24, 2010)

NO, JAMES, ARE YOU A HOMOSEXUAL?


----------



## octobr (Feb 24, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> Hey, Gary, what happened to those cheerleaders?


I get a new team every time I enter a city.





			
				James said:
			
		

> ... Who are you?


I'm Gary Oak, Pokemon Master, AND I'M WAY FUCKIN BETTER THAN ASH KETCHUM. Mostly cause he's such a slow-ass loser.

:sunglasses::sunglasses::sunglasses:


----------



## H-land (Feb 24, 2010)

Green said:


> Squeak! ;-; *Chases tail*
> ...Pikachu got to do its thing so why not me? D:


Pi ka _chu_. >:c


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh neat, can I contribute to this silliness?
*sends out a Rattata* Bite the first living thing you see!


----------



## Green (Feb 24, 2010)

Ash's Pikachu said:


> Pi ka _chu_. >:c


Squeak! Squeak squeak! *Chases tail*


*Runs into tree*


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> Hey, Gary, what happened to those cheerleaders?


He had _cheerleaders?!_


Misty said:


> COUPLE. TWO. MORE THAN ONE BUT LESS THAN THREE.


(SINCE JESSIE IS MYSTERIOUSLY ABSENT ... italics should be her.)
_Nandakanda to kikaretara!_
Kotaete ageru ga yo no nasake!
_Sekai no hakai o fusegu tame!_
Sekai no heiwa o mamoru tame!
_Ai to shinjitsu no aku o tsuranuku!_
RABURI CHAAMII na katakiyaku!
_Musashi!_
Kojirou!
_Ginga o kakeru Roketto-dan no futari ni wa!_
HOWAITO HOORU... Shiroi ashita ga matteruze!

Like that?





Green said:


> Squeak! ;-; *Chases tail*
> 
> 
> 
> ...Pikachu got to do its thing so why not me? D:


[PICKS UP TO SHOVE IN BAG...]





Blastoise said:


> NO, JAMES, ARE YOU A HOMOSEXUAL?


I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE SAYINGGGGGGG





Gary Oak said:


> I'm Gary Oak, Pokemon Master, AND I'M WAY FUCKIN BETTER THAN ASH KETCHUM. Mostly cause he's such a slow-ass loser.


Well, he is a twerp!


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 24, 2010)

RainbowRayquaza said:


> Oh neat, can I contribute to this silliness?
> *sends out a Rattata* Bite the first living thing you see!


ouch.

i think it has rabies.


----------



## octobr (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh hey redheaded girlthing didn't see you there. What did you want, were you trying to get an application into the Gary's the Man Cheerleading Team?


----------



## Green (Feb 24, 2010)

NO HELP STRANGER DANGER!

;-; *Chases tail in bag*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 24, 2010)

Gary Oak said:


> Oh hey redheaded girlthing didn't see you there. What did you want, were you trying to get an application into the Gary's the Man Cheerleading Team?


B-but I never...

Oh. You meant her.
*walks away*


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 24, 2010)

James, do you wish to have sex with another man?


----------



## Adriane (Feb 24, 2010)

Gary Oak said:


> Oh hey redheaded girlthing didn't see you there. What did you want, were you trying to get an application into the Gary's the Man Cheerleading Team?


Fortunately I still have a functioning brain and I have my dignity.

Go find someone _else_ to brainwash.


----------



## H-land (Feb 24, 2010)

_Ash's Pikachu makes its way through the remnants of Weezing's Smokescreen and bites James' hand._


----------



## nyuu (Feb 24, 2010)

YAY PIKACHU!
~let's do this~ thunderbolt? but gah my eyes @_@


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Kai said:


> Forget Smokescreen, James. Just use an EXPLOSION and get it done with!
> 
> And yes, you are villains. Don Giovanni said so.


That'd hurt Weezing!

What do you know about our boss?!





Green said:


> NO HELP STRANGER DANGER!
> 
> ;-; *Chases tail in bag*


I wonder if it's worth anything!





Blastoise said:


> James, do you wish to have sex with another man?


\O_o/ I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE SAYING

I HEAR "JAMES, DO YOU" AND THEN ... ... I DON'T KNOOOOOOOOW





Misty said:


> Fortunately I still have a functioning brain and I have my dignity.
> 
> Go find someone _else_ to brainwash.


Twerps have dignity?


[SHOVES BAG ON PIKACHU AND STARTS TO _~SING~_] I'M GIVING SANTA A PIKACHU THIS CHRISTMAS~~  ((This is an actual song.  GO LISTEN TO IT.))


----------



## octobr (Feb 24, 2010)

Misty said:


> Fortunately I still have a functioning brain and I have my dignity.
> 
> Go find someone _else_ to brainwash.


Brainwash, hahaha. Like I need to brainwash anyone with _this_ body, and _this_ talent.

Whatevs, bitch, SMELL YA LATER.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Feb 24, 2010)

*Rattata joins in the fun by biting James' other hand*


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 24, 2010)

Team Rocket, I wish to ask you something.

I will provide my excellent spriting services and create epic mugshots of you _for free_ if you simply keep up the awesome battle.

Also, answer in the next 5 minutes and I'll make a Pikachu trophy _also free of charge_.

...Please? I'm really bored. :[


----------



## Adriane (Feb 24, 2010)

James said:


> Twerps have dignity?


UNLIKE *SOME* PEOPLE.


----------



## Green (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, well if you're getting money for me, then go straight ahead! *Chases tail more*


----------



## H-land (Feb 24, 2010)

_Ash's Pikachu makes a concerted effort to electrocute its way out of the bag that James has placed it in._


----------



## octobr (Feb 24, 2010)

My... my sweet pokemons getting yoinked senses ... they're tingling ... 


[funky theme music, which is code for gary storming off]


----------



## Chopsuey (Feb 24, 2010)

I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON OR HOW I GOT HERE. I DO KNOW I SHOULD GET THE HELL OUTTA HERE THOUGH! Aggron, lazy idiot, Protect on me! ~

JAMES YOU ARE GAY YOU HAVE CLEAVAGE IN SOME EPISODES!


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 24, 2010)

James said:


> That'd hurt Weezing!
> 
> What do you know about our boss?


THERE IS A POKEMON CENTER NEARBY
NO WONDER YOU NEVER GET PROMOTED

I eat lunch with him every other saturday. We discuss things like taking over the world and Persian and Pokemon gyms and what to order. Why?


----------



## Adriane (Feb 24, 2010)

steele said:


> JAMES YOU ARE GAY YOU HAVE CLEAVAGE IN SOME EPISODES!


I have cleavage in every episode! 

(MY SISTERS MAY HAVE MORE BUT I STILL DO.)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

Green said:


> Oh, well if you're getting money for me, then go straight ahead! *Chases tail more*


no it's not for you

look at you man. you seem meaty enough! fuck the electricity, you'll be food before tommorow morning!

....yeah you know what i don't care you annoy me anyways. [krazy glues the bag shut]


----------



## Autumn (Feb 24, 2010)

This has to be the best topic in all of existence and I wish I could contribute something to it.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Ash's Pikachu said:


> _Ash's Pikachu makes a concerted effort to electrocute its way out of the bag that James has placed it in._


Ha!  We're PIKA-PROOF!





steele said:


> I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON OR HOW I GOT HERE. I DO KNOW I SHOULD GET THE HELL OUTTA HERE THOUGH! Aggron, lazy idiot, Protect on me! ~
> 
> JAMES YOU ARE GAY YOU HAVE CLEAVAGE IN SOME EPISODES!


Oooh, aren't those rare~?

I DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT MEAAAAAAAAAAAANS

also have you heard of disguises okay
it's not my fault that the only disguises we ever find are dresses





Kai said:


> THERE IS A POKEMON CENTER NEARBY
> NO WONDER YOU NEVER GET PROMOTED
> 
> I eat lunch with him every other saturday. We discuss things like taking over the world and Persian and Pokemon gyms and what to order. Why?


JUST BECAUSE WE'RE BAD DOESN'T MEAN WE NEED TO BE ... YOU KNOW.  EVIL.

*____*


(( IF YOU WANT TO CONTRIBUTE FEEL FREE TO ... LIKE ... POST RELEVANTLY.  ALSO IF YOU WANT A NAME CHANGE ASK BUTTERFREE I GUESS ))


----------



## Green (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh shhhhhit


Now I'm trapped with two of my worst fears ever: Sticky stuff and small spaces! D:


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 24, 2010)

Misty said:


> I have cleavage in every episode!
> 
> (MY SISTERS MAY HAVE MORE BUT I STILL DO.)


No wonder Ash is attracted to you. :P


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

> Ha! We're PIKA-PROOF!


then what the hell is the green thing-guy for? I just broke the bag. Krazy glue'd it back though.

..._wait a second i can be a damn hero_ no


----------



## H-land (Feb 24, 2010)

James said:


> Ha!  We're PIKA-PROOF!Oooh, aren't those rare~


Pi pika _piiiii_~. ;-;


----------



## nyuu (Feb 24, 2010)

W-what ;;
pikachu...
Pikachu I won't let them have you! Pidgeotto!! Let's go (~to the forest~)


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh hang on, I gotta take this call.

yeah giovanni i'm kinda busy at the moment i'm watching your admins screw up another mission why yes it is those two are you gonna call the grunts in why not busy doing something worthwhile okay i understand oh yeah i can't make saturday this week i have buisness to attend to

okay bye


----------



## Green (Feb 24, 2010)

;-; ....Pikachu, will you help me?


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Ash's Pikachu said:


> Pi pika _piiiii_~. ;-;


[BAG SHAKE]





Kai said:


> Oh hang on, I gotta take this call.
> 
> yeah giovanni i'm kinda busy at the moment i'm watching your admins screw up another mission why yes it is those two are you gonna call the grunts in why not busy doing something worthwhile okay i understand oh yeah i can't make saturday this week i have buisness to attend to
> 
> okay bye


O________O;;

... Back to waxing floors....





Green said:


> ;-; ....Pikachu, will you help me?


[shakes bag shakes bag]


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

blue hairs, your fingers are stuck to the bag s'that why you're shaking it


----------



## Green (Feb 24, 2010)

AGH


Oh wait



You guys are only _Pikachu_-proof, but not Flasheen proof! >=D


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, hang on a second, He's calling again.

what is it now oh oh OOH are you sure that's a good idea well okay then it's your group i guess.

Giovanni's got a new assignment for you, apparently. You're to go down into the cerulean cave wearing mew disguises armed with a poke-stick that can capture pokemon. He wants you to bring back Mewtwo.

And he also wants you to collect a delivery of high-quality cream before you go.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

RandomTyphoon said:


> blue hairs, your fingers are stuck to the bag s'that why you're shaking it


Shake, shake, shake, shake your booty~~





Green said:


> AGH
> 
> Oh wait
> 
> You guys are only _Pikachu_-proof, but not Flasheen proof! >=D


... [SHAKES BAG MORE AND STICKS IT INTO AN AQUARIUM]



Hey.  Wait.  I'm pretty sure the giant psychic Pokemon wiped the boss's memory of its existence.  There was this great big blue light and everything.  O_o


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

Green said:


> AGH
> 
> 
> Oh wait
> ...


see now we are all aware these guys are complete idiots and whatnot

but if i can seal you in a bag

and i'm not a small shadowy cat of death

then i think it doesn't need to be 'flasheen'-proof' or whatever that shit was to hold _you_ down, tail-chaser. also ahaha you are drowning



> Shake, shake, shake, shake your booty~~


\o/


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

I never said I filled the aquarium with water.  There's a very important difference between an aquarium, vivarium, and terrarium, you know.

Also it's locked.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, guys, you guys are supposed to take over Bulbagarden when HG/SS comes out, not here...and I waited till after the motto to ask.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

well crap

well state that state that man~ anyway i'm kinda hoping he suffocates or something that would be fun


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

IcySapphire said:


> Well, guys, you guys are supposed to take over Bulbagarden when HG/SS comes out, not here...and I waited till after the motto to ask.


No, you interrupted our motto.  ... Quietly.  

Who said we're not going to do that too?





RandomTyphoon said:


> well crap
> 
> well state that state that man~ anyway i'm kinda hoping he suffocates or something that would be fun


If it can survive being stuck in an airtight ball for indefinite lengths of time, it can survive a rubber bag in a glass tank.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, I've spotted Ash and Misty, now we're missing Brock...

::sets a trap with a Nurse Joy cutout and a Officer Jenny cutout as bait


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 24, 2010)

James said:


> Hey.  Wait.  I'm pretty sure the giant psychic Pokemon wiped the boss's memory of its existence.  There was this great big blue light and everything.  O_o


True. I found Dr. Fuji's journal, though, and showed it to him a few months ago. Henwas so impressed he gave me a promotion.

You have a new assignment. Do I need to tell Don Giovanni that you're slacking off? >:c

(don't tell anyone i'm team rocket shhhh)


----------



## Green (Feb 24, 2010)

Actually, I'm lonely. =(


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 24, 2010)

::waits to see if she'll find Brock::


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

James said:


> If it can survive being stuck in an airtight ball for indefinite lengths of time, it can survive a rubber bag in a glass tank.


true

but then again in that ball the guy goes all ~lazery~ and shit

and hey maybe this is why the yellow rat hates the ball!! maybe it doesn't work on him or something and he dies if he's in there too long. and as for the green flassheen or whatever...hmmm. i'll stab him instead, he isn't worth anything so


...._throw a ball at pikachu do it_


----------



## H-land (Feb 24, 2010)

RandomTyphoon said:


> true
> ...._throw a ball at pikachu do it_


>:c


----------



## surskitty (Feb 24, 2010)

Kai said:


> True. I found Dr. Fuji's journal, though, and showed it to him a few months ago. Henwas so impressed he gave me a promotion.
> 
> You have a new assignment. Do I need to tell Don Giovanni that you're slacking off? >:c
> 
> (don't tell anyone i'm team rocket shhhh)


THAT DOESN'T EVEN MAKE SENSE

(I watched the movie.)

Are we even technically still _in_ Team Rocket...?  I haven't seen the Delibird in a while...



IcySapphire said:


> ::waits to see if she'll find Brock::


 (( We don't have one and I'm pretty sure we've tapped most of the people interested in #tcod already. :( Someone ask Butterfree or opaltiger. ))





RandomTyphoon said:


> ...._throw a ball at pikachu do it_


You can't catch Pokemon in a Pokeball if they're already caught.  We wouldn't need the bag if you could.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

Ash's Pikachu said:


> >:c


well /would/ you suffocate? i'm not doing this cause i wanna be a card carrying villan or whatever

i'm doing this for goddamn _science_



> You can't catch Pokemon in a Pokeball if they're already caught. We wouldn't need the bag if you could.


well damn you just broke my mad science thing :c

fucking godchu


----------



## Wobbuffet (Feb 24, 2010)

WOBBUFFET!


----------



## Green (Feb 24, 2010)

WHAT STAB ME WAIT I NEVER AGREED TO HIS SHIT /BITCH/


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2010)

Green said:


> WHAT STAB ME WAIT I NEVER AGREED TO HIS SHIT /BITCH/


you know what

i've rethought this

i am going to finds blazhy

ask her to give me some of her flames

douse that in gasoline

and burn your tail to a stump.

>:3


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

RandomTyphoon said:


> well damn you just broke my mad science thing :c
> 
> fucking godchu


You should try Ritalin.





Wobbuffet said:


> WOBBUFFET!


... You're late.

8D





Green said:


> WHAT STAB ME WAIT I NEVER AGREED TO HIS SHIT /BITCH/


STAY IN THE BAG


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 25, 2010)

James said:


> You should try Ritalin.



>:c 

...true. Flasheen here needs it more though I mean look at that the guy chases his tail all day

_why_


----------



## Green (Feb 25, 2010)

I WILL COME OUT IF I WANT /AHOLE/


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

RandomTyphoon said:


> >:c
> 
> ...true. Flasheen here needs it more though I mean look at that the guy chases his tail all day
> 
> _why_


You might also need Prozac.

:(  It's not good to be mad!





Green said:


> I WILL COME OUT IF I WANT /AHOLE/


I WILL MAIL YOU TO THE BOSS :(


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 25, 2010)

Speaking of the boss, he's on the phone now. He's wondering where the hell his goddamn Mewtwo is.

(pssst dr. fuji's journal is on cinnibar island and mewtwo didn't blow that up as far as i'm aware)


----------



## Green (Feb 25, 2010)

YEAH WELL I WILL FUCKING /SHOCK/ HIM DAMMIT


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 25, 2010)

James said:


> You might also need Prozac.
> 
> :(  It's not good to be mad!


I-- wha--

...do they come in little Pez dispencers? 

Also if the green one's being stubborn, then where...?

Didn't you get the yellow one already or something? Now what?


----------



## Professor Oak (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello there!  I'm looking for my motherfucking grandson.  Erm... what was his name, again?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 25, 2010)

Professor Oak said:


> Hello there!  I'm looking for my motherfucking grandson.  Erm... what was his name, again?


*punches in "Douche"*


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

Kai said:


> Speaking of the boss, he's on the phone now. He's wondering where the hell his goddamn Mewtwo is.
> 
> (pssst dr. fuji's journal is on cinnibar island and mewtwo didn't blow that up as far as i'm aware)


YOU'RE LYING

(He totally lit it on fire!  The whole lab and everrrrrything!)





Professor Oak said:


> Hello there!  I'm looking for my motherfucking grandson.  Erm... what was his name, again?


He's a twerp.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 25, 2010)

Zora of Termina said:


> *punches in "Douche"*


Of all people to beat me to it, it had to be you, didn't it?

(pssst are you team rocket too?)

Sorry Oak, but your motherfucking grandson is in another castle.

I'm pretty sure that Cinnibar wasn't blown up because that's not the island where mewtwo was created- yes giovanni i'll do that.

AS YOUR COMMANDING TEAM ROCKET OFFICER I HAVE PERMISSION TO BLOW YOU THE HELL UP WITH THIS ELECTRODE IF YOU DISOBAY GIOVANNI NOW GO MEET YOUR UNTIMELY DEATH

AND PICK UP THAT FUCKING CREAM, DAMNIT!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 25, 2010)

Kai said:


> Of all people to beat me to it, it had to be you, didn't it?
> 
> (pssst are you team rocket too?)


Yes it did. xD

((and yes i am ;DDD))


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

Kai said:


> Of all people to beat me to it, it had to be you, didn't it?
> 
> (pssst are you team rocket too?)
> 
> ...


(( I AM SORRY BUT I DO NOT THINK YOU ARE FUNNY OR FUN TO RESPOND TO ))


----------



## Professor Oak (Feb 25, 2010)

Zora of Termina said:


> *punches in "Douche"*


Now, now, let's leave the punches to the fighting-types.



			
				James said:
			
		

> He's a twerp.


He certainly is a bother, always leaving women around the lab whenever he visits.  I had to fetch Ash's Muk to chase out the last batch!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 25, 2010)

I love your shirt, Mister Oak.


----------



## Green (Feb 25, 2010)

Now I'm lost.



*Chases tail*


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

Professor Oak said:


> He certainly is a bother, always leaving women around the lab whenever he visits.  I had to fetch Ash's Muk to chase out the last batch!


That stinks.  He should clean up his act!


----------



## Wobbuffet (Feb 25, 2010)

James said:


> You're late.


Wobbuffet! :D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 25, 2010)

> That stinks. He should clean up his act!


_oh my god you just said that_


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

Wobbuffet said:


> Wobbuffet! :D


I'm glad you think so!



RandomTyphoon said:


> _oh my god you just said that_


Was it something I said?  :D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 25, 2010)

> Was it something I said? :D


orz

good lord the puns make them _stop_ okay you're evil already and shizz just make them stop


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

RandomTyphoon said:


> orz
> 
> good lord the puns make them _stop_ okay you're evil already and shizz just make them stop


We're pretty bad, huh!


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 25, 2010)

::still waiting on Brock::


----------



## Professor Oak (Feb 25, 2010)

Blastoise said:


> I love your shirt, Mister Oak.


Well, I'm pleased to hear someone else likes it for a change!  I'm rather fond of it myself, but other than that, only Delia finds it charming.



James said:


> That stinks.  He should clean up his act!


If my grandson starts to think
he'll use my bed to house his kinks,
I'll have Muk raise such a stink
to make more than his ego shrink!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 25, 2010)

> If my grandson starts to think
> he'll use my bed to house his kinks,
> I'll have Muk raise such a stink
> to make more than his ego shrink!


end thread _end thread_ nothing can beat this guys nothing


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 25, 2010)

OH OH OH

WHAT WAS THAT

OH SHIT MAN IT'S JESSIE AUTOMATIC WIN


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 25, 2010)

BET YOU DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING.

IN FACT, I AM SO AWESOME I CAN POST TWICE

AND TYPE IN CAPS

also James if you make another pun I'm going to have to start saying the motto by myself. We don't want that, _do we_


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 25, 2010)

I swear Ash is a cheater

After all, his Pikachu hurts ground types

Hey! That might explain why you never win, Team Rocket! Ash used cheats to make his Pikachu have 999 in all stats!


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

Professor Oak said:


> Well, I'm pleased to hear someone else likes it for a change!  I'm rather fond of it myself, but other than that, only Delia finds it charming.
> 
> 
> If my grandson starts to think
> ...


And then he's sure to find
That some cheese has no rind
And to save his sore behind
He'll ... have to use Calm Mind?




Jessie said:


> BET YOU DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING.
> 
> IN FACT, I AM SO AWESOME I CAN POST TWICE
> 
> ...


BUT WHAT ABOUT THE MOTTO

We need to do the motto together!

Otherwise how can we pose!

HOW CAN WE POSE Team Rocket's got to stick together


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 25, 2010)

James said:


> BUT WHAT ABOUT THE MOTTO
> 
> We need to do the motto together!
> 
> ...


Easy, I'll just make a model of myself! Then I only have to deal with me! Much easier, really-

Oh don't look so pathetic >:( it's not like I'm actually going to do the motto without you jeez


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

Jessie said:


> Easy, I'll just make a model of myself! Then I only have to deal with me! Much easier, really-
> 
> Oh don't look so pathetic >:( it's not like I'm actually going to do the motto without you jeez


_I win contests for you._

Well -- GOOD.  >| ... [HUGS]


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 25, 2010)

James said:


> _I win contests for you._
> 
> Well -- GOOD.  >| ... [HUGS]


It's a fifty-fifty split!

[...] [...] [... hugs back. carefully.] ... >:| OKAY we can stop now [pushpush]


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

[ BUT YOU LOSE, JESSIE, YOU LOSE TO THE TWERPETTES -- yeah I'm not going to say it because it's not like my track record with Pokemon Orienteering is much better ]

[ STOPS HUGGING >D ]


----------



## Sylph (Feb 25, 2010)

*the panther slinks into the tread and watches the random commence*

Well well well, what is this? Rockets in our Forums? I guess there is only one thing to do.

*Sets up a lawn chair and orders herself a Chichi*

Watch them screw themselves over because all their plans fail when they do evil. The only time you guys win a plan is when you are doing a act of good. *sips drink* But please, do continue. It amuses me.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 25, 2010)

EXCUSE ME WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU ARE DOING


----------



## H-land (Feb 25, 2010)

Icalasari said:


> I swear Ash is a cheater
> 
> After all, his Pikachu hurts ground types
> 
> Hey! That might explain why you never win, Team Rocket! Ash used cheats to make his Pikachu have 999 in all stats!


Chuuu. >:c


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

JESSIE, I THINK THEY'RE UNDERESTIMATING US

MIME JR, _TEETER DANCE_!!


----------



## Sylph (Feb 25, 2010)

*chuckles under her breath* I'm drinking a ChiChi. It's a drink with booze in it, James-baby. I don't think your Tetter Dance will do much.

Now please, do continue. You two are funny. More so, James. *rests chin on her hand*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 25, 2010)

...*blink*

Is your Mime Jr. prostituting itself...?


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

moon-panther said:


> *chuckles under her breath* I'm drinking a ChiChi. It's a drink with booze in it, James-baby. I don't think your Tetter Dance will do much.
> 
> Now please, do continue. You two are funny. More so, James. *rests chin on her hand*


I suppose you're not a teeter-taler, then!


RandomTyphoon said:


> ...*blink*
> 
> Is your Mime Jr. prostituting itself...?


I'm not sure what you just said.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 25, 2010)

_oh right_ bowlderise

why is your mime jr dancing like that anyways?


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

It's a bit confusing.  :3


----------



## Sylph (Feb 25, 2010)

...*raises eyebrow* Teeter-taler? Now you are the one that is confusing, James. Please, do tell what this may be. Pay no mind to the hero's of the story while you answer my questions. I'm sure they won't be up to anything.

Trust me *purr*


----------



## Chopsuey (Feb 25, 2010)

Misty said:


> I have cleavage in every episode!
> 
> (MY SISTERS MAY HAVE MORE BUT I STILL DO.)


WELL THEN YOU AREN'T GAY BUT JAMES STILL IS.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

moon-panther said:


> ...*raises eyebrow* Teeter-taler? Now you are the one that is confusing, James. Please, do tell what this may be. Pay no mind to the hero's of the story while you answer my questions. I'm sure they won't be up to anything.
> 
> Trust me *purr*


Isn't it obvious?

(( TEETOTALER :D ))


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey, James, I think I've got it now. =}

Would you totally enjoy being bestest friends with another man? And living in his house? And sleeping in his bed?


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

Ooh, sleepovers!  ... I don't think I've ever had a sleepover.  Though one time --

[ CUE SEPIA ]

-- Growlie and I were allllll alone and we
and we
we were stuck outside
for days
in the winter

but then!
a nice old man offered to let us stay in his barn!
which we did!
BUT IT WAS ON FIRE
AND THE CALL WAS COMING FROM INSIDE THE HOUSE

AND WE DIED ;_____;


----------



## Keta (Feb 25, 2010)

JAMES I LOVE YOU.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

WHY THANK YOU

DO YOU HAPPEN TO HAVE ANY BOTTLECAPS


----------



## Professor Oak (Feb 25, 2010)

James said:


> And then he's sure to find
> That some cheese has no rind
> And to save his sore behind
> He'll ... have to use Calm Mind?


I'm sure he'd Endeavor to Stomp out and Slam the door with ExtremeSpeed, but with Muk in Pursuit and a Lock On the door, his Last Resort would more likely be to raise his Hyper Voice and Curse (or simply Struggle not to Spit Up) than to keep a Calm Mind and Bide his time.

My Nasty Plot may seem like a cruel Punishment, but in Spite of the Magnitude of its Mean Look, a Muk's Sludge is only Sharpen-ough to be harmful on contact.  In any case, it would certainly be worth it to Block Gary's Horn Attack and stop his Swagger.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 25, 2010)

steele said:


> WELL THEN YOU AREN'T GAY BUT JAMES STILL IS.


You lost me there, kiddo.


----------



## Wobbuffet (Feb 25, 2010)

James said:


> I'm glad you think so!


Buffet! Wob.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 25, 2010)

Wobbuffet said:


> Buffet! Wob.


I THINK I SPEAK FOR EVERYONE WHEN I SAY "GET LOST".


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

Misty said:


> I THINK I SPEAK FOR EVERYONE WHEN I SAY "GET LOST".


WOBBUFFET IS THE BEST CONTRIBUTOR TO OUR TEAM, TWERP >:(

@OAK: I feel outclassed.


----------



## octobr (Feb 25, 2010)

Ah, shit, it's Gramps. 


YOU ARE THE MOST EMBARRASSING GRANDFATHER, EVER. Can't even keep a girlfriend, what is this ...


----------



## Green (Feb 25, 2010)

SQUEAAAAK.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 25, 2010)

Professor Oak said:


> I'm sure he'd Endeavor to Stomp out and Slam the door with ExtremeSpeed, but with Muk in Pursuit and a Lock On the door, his Last Resort would more likely be to raise his Hyper Voice and Curse (or simply Struggle not to Spit Up) than to keep a Calm Mind and Bide his time.
> 
> My Nasty Plot may seem like a cruel Punishment, but in Spite of the Magnitude of its Mean Look, a Muk's Sludge is only Sharpen-ough to be harmful on contact.  In any case, it would certainly be worth it to Block Gary's Horn Attack and stop his Swagger.


Pound for Pound, I'm sure you could get a ViceGrip on his resulting Rage when he finds that he's been Hazed.  If you take Charge, you can Minimize his Screeching and show the Gravity of your preaching!  There's only so much Chatter he can do before he'll have to Endure your rules.

Maybe with Foresight they'll see through his Charms and not be Attracted?

[ ... ... ... He's still outclassed ; ;b ]


----------



## H-land (Feb 25, 2010)

Pika, pika, chu...


----------



## Adriane (Feb 25, 2010)

Ash's Pikachu said:


> Pika, pika, chu...


ASH, YOUR RAT'S CALLING. SHOULD I TAKE A MESSAGE?


----------



## H-land (Feb 25, 2010)

Misty said:


> ASH, YOUR RAT'S CALLING. SHOULD I TAKE A MESSAGE?


Pi pika. >:( Pikachu, pika pi_ka_ piii!


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 25, 2010)

::walks by and pets Pikachu::

Still no Brock yet...


----------



## H-land (Feb 25, 2010)

IcySapphire said:


> ::walks by and pets Pikachu::


_Zap._


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 25, 2010)

AUUUUUGH!!!

::shakes the char off of her::


----------



## Sylph (Feb 25, 2010)

Aye, I do not practice such things for I've recently became of age to drink these lovelies~

Now. I suggest you steal the pikachu while his trainer is MIA...or do you enjoy the thrill of the twerp chasing you down as you and Jesse float away in your balloon...which seems to be small than the ego of the pokemon it is based after.

Not that Meowth is bad or anything. I just love to poke fun at you two boys~


----------



## Steel Scyther (Feb 25, 2010)

Team Rocket"s feeble Pokemon are no match for my clones! EXTERMINATE THEM!


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 25, 2010)

Ash's Pikachu said:


> Chuuu. >:c


Bring it, you sexy rodent!


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 25, 2010)

I think this video accurately describes my views of this thread.


----------



## Chopsuey (Feb 25, 2010)

Misty said:


> You lost me there, kiddo.


You see, girls, should have cleavage. Guys, SHOULD NOT BECAUSE IT TURNS THEM INTO GAY RETARDS!
 Who gives a damn how much cleavage your sisters have, you're hot so get over here you! 

This doesn't make sense. 
*Grabs Pokeball from Ash*
GO, WHATEVER THE HELL IS IN THIS THING AND DESTROY. ALL. LIVING. On second thought, just kill Pikachu, THAT WAY ME AND THE REST OF THE INNOCENT BYSTANDERS HAVE A CHANCE OF SURVIVAL AND WON'T GET SHOCKED BY A YELLOW RAT.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 25, 2010)

Still no sign of Brock yet....


----------



## octobr (Feb 25, 2010)

Yo.

Gary Oak says, it just ain't cool to use gay as an insult. It ain't all that cool to use retard as an insult either.

Now don't make Gary Oak open a can of whoopass on you and your health-drained pokemon as you exit that cave.


----------



## Adriane (Feb 25, 2010)

Gary Oak said:


> Yo.
> 
> Gary Oak says, it just ain't cool to use gay as an insult. It ain't all that cool to use retard as an insult either.


GARY SAYS THIS, GARY SAYS THAT.

(You might be right but I am obligated to hate you anyway.)



> Now don't make Gary Oak open a can of whoopass on you and your health-drained pokemon as you exit that cave.


Talking in third-person is NOT FLATTERING.


----------



## Chopsuey (Feb 25, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> he's at least as much of a part of it as you are? I don't see the point of calling him out on something unfunny when you can just ignore it and continue to enjoy the thread otherwise.


THANK YOU.

^ Talking in third person is just weird... You touch my Pokemon and I won't open up a can o' whup-ass, I'll HIT you with a can of whup-ass that I just bought!


----------



## Professor Oak (Feb 25, 2010)

Gary Oak said:


> Ah, shit, it's Gramps.


Ah, there you are!  I was going to complain that your Arcanine had, erm, "taken to the ladies" more forcefully than even you, but it got a little overconfident, and, er.  The problem's... resolved itself.  Let's just say you should probably never let your Nidoqueen battle alongside your Arcanine.  (That might not be a problem anyway, given how you just leave so many of your Pokémon here forever for me to take care of!)

I'm just glad the eggs have stopped — I actually know where they come from, unlike the old folks running that chain of Pokémon daycares I've heard about.  Heurgh.  It's cute when I find an egg or two once in a while, but this was simply terrifying.



James said:


> Pound for Pound, I'm sure you could get a ViceGrip on his resulting Rage when he finds that he's been Hazed.  If you take Charge, you can Minimize his Screeching and show the Gravity of your preaching!  There's only so much Chatter he can do before he'll have to Endure your rules.
> 
> Maybe with Foresight they'll see through his Charms and not be Attracted?
> 
> [ ... ... ... He's still outclassed ; ;b ]


Hm!  I must say, that was a good deal better than your poem.  Keep at it!



Icalasari said:


> Bring it, you sexy rodent!


... That's not the sort of human-Pokémon relations I'd prefer to study!  Ever!  Get away from my lab.

_[a sigh.]_  Some days, I wonder why I don't specialize in a different area of Pokémon.  I'd be intrigued to know why any two colliding attacks can produce an explosion, for instance.



L'il Dwagie said:


> I think this video accurately describes my views of this thread.


... Oh dear.  I can't imagine any ghost-types would appreciate being, er... "busted", as the song goes, by those.



Gary Oak said:


> Gary Oak says, it just ain't cool to use gay as an insult. It ain't all that cool to use retard as an insult either.
> 
> Now don't make Gary Oak open a can of whoopass on you and your health-drained pokemon as you exit that cave.


It seems the Pokémon Prof had something of a good influence on you after all!

... But one thing: you always lose those battles.  Why do you think I always show up to cheer for Ash?  (... Aside from his mother, I mean.)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 25, 2010)

> Some days, I wonder why I don't specialize in a different area of Pokémon. I'd be intrigued to know why any two colliding attacks can produce an explosion, for instance.


Rule of Cool? D: I thought that covered everything...! I've been lied to


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 25, 2010)

L'il Dwagie said:


> except Wobuffet, that thing can die in a fire.


Wobbuffet is awesome, Dwagie. What are you talking about?


----------



## Chopsuey (Feb 25, 2010)

^  WHAT? Those theories about Prifessor Oak being a perv were right?! 

Eh, Wobbuffet is good. Sometimes.

\/\/OBBUFFET! Wobbuffet!  WOBBUFFET


----------



## Wobbuffet (Feb 25, 2010)

L'il Dwagie said:


> except Wobuffet, that thing can die in a fire.


Wob! *Salutes*


----------



## SonicNintendo (Feb 25, 2010)

My F5 button has been SPARED!!!
I celebrated HGSS...My braces have gold colors on them (they were out of silver)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 25, 2010)

I salute you, blue punching bag man.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 25, 2010)

What is this I hear about having Pikachu and another rare Pokémon in a bag and you imbeciles _not_ bringing it to me?

In addition:



Kai said:


> AS YOUR COMMANDING TEAM ROCKET OFFICER I HAVE PERMISSION TO BLOW YOU THE HELL UP WITH THIS ELECTRODE IF YOU DISOBAY GIOVANNI NOW GO MEET YOUR UNTIMELY DEATH
> 
> AND PICK UP THAT FUCKING CREAM, DAMNIT!


I've never met this man in my life and if he ever speaks again you have my express permission to shoot him on sight.

((late-to-party Giovanni is late to party but the name change didn't go through fast enough D:))


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 25, 2010)

..okay this shit _just got real_ *toddles off to the sidelines and stares*


----------



## Green (Feb 25, 2010)

:S


I still want out of the bag. I've a wedding to be a groom at!


----------



## Chopsuey (Feb 26, 2010)

TOO BAD. Sorry, little Flasheen, just chase your tail and wait it out.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 26, 2010)

Giovanni said:


> What is this I hear about having Pikachu and another rare Pokémon in a bag and you imbeciles _not_ bringing it to me?
> 
> In addition:
> 
> ...


( ... Jess, it's the boss.  WHAT DO WE DO WHAT DO WE DO )

[ PRODUCES BAG-IN-A-BOX, ... sticks it in even more rubber.  IT CAN'T HURT RIGHT ] Pikachu is right here, sir!  As well as the -- whatever it is.


Yessir!  [ SALUTE ]


----------



## Green (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm still here! D:


----------



## surskitty (Feb 26, 2010)

[ FINE, IF YOU'RE NOT BAGGED THEN _BAGGING DAMMIT_ D< ]


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 26, 2010)

...and what exactly is this green thing supposed to be, anyway? What does it _do_? Persian thinks it looks useless. I am not impressed. *scratches Persian behind the ears*


----------



## surskitty (Feb 26, 2010)

[ He has no idea.  None.  At all.  ... WHERE IS MEOWTH FOR AWFUL IDEAS WHEN YOU NEED HIM ]

You could use it on a treadmill for electricity?


----------



## Green (Feb 26, 2010)

But.. but... _I'm useful! D:_ Look, I can fry you pop- QUICKLY ARYLETT AND BLAZHY BLOW SHIT UP


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 26, 2010)

You rang?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 26, 2010)

*dramatic entry* Ninjatoesss!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 26, 2010)

*rides in on a Mall Cop Scooter and hands some dynamite* He _did_ say you two should blow things up!

(also pssst blazhy you have a battle to ref nudgenudge)


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Feb 26, 2010)

Who are these people and why are they in my office?

_WHY ARE THEY IN MY OFFICE, JAMES_


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 26, 2010)

Well, um... Mr. Giovanni, sir... may I call you that? I am Arylett, that green ferret thingy that you have no idea what to do with is my fiance (I KNOW WHAT YOU CAN USE HIM FOR! He can microwave popcorn!), the one with the bizarre toes is my fiance's sister, and the chick on the Mall Cop Scooter currently trying to blow up your office is a Zorark.


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 26, 2010)

And I'm just here because the place looked flammable >.> <.<

*places a Ditto transformed in a Mew right beside James and waits to see what happens* :3


----------



## Green (Feb 26, 2010)

LET'S DO THIS THING

BLAZHY BURN STUFF ARYLETT DO THAT OTHER THING


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 26, 2010)

Giovanni, sir! *salutes*

heywaitisthataMew?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Feb 26, 2010)

Green said:


> LET'S DO THIS THING
> 
> BLAZHY BURN STUFF ARYLETT DO THAT OTHER THING


But I haven't got my tutu ready!

Oh and hello, _Botch_.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 26, 2010)

Giovanni said:


> Who are these people and why are they in my office?
> 
> _WHY ARE THEY IN MY OFFICE, JAMES_


\O__O/

I'll take care of it, sir!





Butch said:


> Giovanni, sir! *salutes*
> 
> heywaitisthataMew?


... What's your name again?


----------



## Green (Feb 26, 2010)

I believe it's "Bitch".


What tutu? o.o


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 26, 2010)

MY NAME IS _BUTCH_ YOU, YOU...! *looks at Giovanni*

Um, sorry, sir. What should I do, sir?

OH, and by the way, guys, have you seen Cassidy anywhere? I can't find her...


----------



## Green (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh, her? I sent her to Eterna City and told her it was the Pokemon League.


By the way, she's really stupid.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 26, 2010)

> Oh, her? I sent her to Eterna City and told her it was the Pokemon League.
> 
> 
> By the way, she's really stupid.


Don't call Cassidy stupid, she'll hear you!

...What, what did I say?


----------



## surskitty (Feb 26, 2010)

Butch said:


> MY NAME IS _BUTCH_ YOU, YOU...! *looks at Giovanni*
> 
> OH, and by the way, guys, have you seen Cassidy anywhere? I can't find her...


... Nope, doesn't ring a bell.

[ Thinks...
...
...
... thinks some more, this time not about bottlecaps. ]

She might be fighting with Jessie somewhere.  \o GO, JESSIE, GO


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 26, 2010)

HEY IT'S BUTCH

WHERE'S LESBIAN OR WHATEVER HER NAME IS


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 26, 2010)

I keep telling people that it's Bu- OMIGOD you got my name right. I love you, whoever you are!

Also, what was that last part? I didn't hear.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 26, 2010)

Zora of Termina said:


> HEY IT'S BUTCH
> 
> WHERE'S LESBIAN OR WHATEVER HER NAME IS


PSST

DON'T GET US CANCELLED :|


----------



## surskitty (Feb 27, 2010)

Did someone say something?


----------



## Wargle (Feb 27, 2010)

((Why? Even though you don't have to tell me...))

Woah... Why do I feel al Deja Vu-Time travely?


----------



## surskitty (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a retcon!

(( I'd prefer it if people stay sort of on-topic and _don't suck_.  Discussions about Brock possibly getting raped fall thoroughly into suck.  This thread exists to have fun.  I was then _not having fun._ ))


----------



## Wargle (Feb 27, 2010)

I Blame Meowth! Because he isn't here to defend himself!


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 27, 2010)

::shoves autograph book:: Hey Brock, may I have your autograph? And where's Happini?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey, James, our theme is _correct _and _better_ than yours is and our names form a better reference to a Western outlaw, so nyeh-nyeh-nyeh.

And we have better uniforms, so there.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 27, 2010)

_Our_ theme shows our status as the true heroes of the series!  You're just a bit-part!

_White is a better uniform color than black._  It's less expected!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 27, 2010)

It also sticks out _like a sore thumb_. A _white _sore thumb. With a _red 'R' on said thumb._

And why are you boasting about being a good guy, you Rocket-flunkie.


----------



## Wargle (Feb 27, 2010)

Fine Sapphire. *signs Jame's name on book* She's off uh... don't ask. Buizel is there too.

Butch, you have a big R on you too. And black is obviously villanous.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 27, 2010)

_At least we're good at disguises._

It's all a communist allegory.  The twerps refuse to share their resources with us, and so we try to take some, but we are oppressed!  By!  The!  Man!  

And one day!  We and the unwashed masses will RISE ABOVE THE OPPRESSORS TO OUR DESTINIES!  Our glorious future awaits!  OUR DAY WILL COME
AND
OUR
DAY
IS
_TODAY_

We've CAPTURED PIKACHU and that is the first step!  

... And Team Rocket will be filthy rich.  But mostly the perfect world where _(ALMOST) everyone is equal_.



(( I BLAME EVERYONE FOR ENABLING ME also I keep ... losing focus ; ; ))


----------



## Wargle (Feb 27, 2010)

James, calm down. Put the cookie down.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 27, 2010)

Nobody likes you, Bosh.

...you have no idea how tempting it is to call you Bitch.


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey! The Pewter Gym Leader is here! Now we can really BROCK and Roll! :D

...I'll go sit in the corner now ;.;


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 27, 2010)

Should I just start wearing a sign with my name on it?
___________
l~~~~~~~~l
l~~BUTCH~~l
l___________l

Besides what's with James always getting bitten by his own Pokémon and dressing like a girl? Plus we all know he's just jealous of my deep, sexy voice.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 27, 2010)

Icalasari said:


> Hey! The Pewter Gym Leader is here! Now we can really BROCK and Roll! :D
> 
> ...I'll go sit in the corner now ;.;


Go sit in the corner, mate. Nobody likes you.

Especially not Batch.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 27, 2010)

::waits to see who'll show up next::


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 27, 2010)

Butch, maybe you should be a butcher? Then people would remember your name

Possibly


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 27, 2010)

> Go sit in the corner, mate. Nobody likes you.
> 
> Especially not Batch.


You're right, that was a horrible p- IT'S BUTCH FOR DIALGA'S SAKE!



> Butch, maybe you should be a butcher?


What's a butcher?


----------



## surskitty (Feb 27, 2010)

Butch said:


> Besides what's with James always getting bitten by his own Pokémon and dressing like a girl? Plus we all know he's just jealous of my deep, sexy voice.


No matter what you say, you're _still a minor character._


----------



## H-land (Feb 27, 2010)

James said:


> We've CAPTURED PIKACHU and that is the first step!


Pika pika...


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 27, 2010)

> you're _still a minor character._


_his words *burn* *us*_

Yes, well, we were less ineffectual than you guys can ever not hope not to be, even with limited screentime, so there.

Hey, is that that Pikachu you failures are always lusting over like creepy old men?


----------



## octobr (Feb 27, 2010)

YOU GUYS ARE LOSERS AND I'M GARY OAK


[this is my character | he is flat]


----------



## surskitty (Feb 27, 2010)

Butch said:


> _his words *burn* *us*_
> 
> Yes, well, we were less ineffectual than you guys can ever not hope not to be, even with limited screentime, so there.
> 
> Hey, is that that Pikachu you failures are always lusting over like creepy old men?


At least we don't underestimate that Pikachu!

Who are you comparing to creepy old men!?





Gary Oak said:


> YOU GUYS ARE LOSERS AND I'M GARY OAK
> 
> 
> [this is my character | he is flat]


 Wait.

Wait.

_That_ Oak?

[ Eh, if he ever crossdressed he'd look better as a girl than Ashley ever does. ]


----------



## Professor Oak (Feb 27, 2010)

RandomTyphoon said:


> Rule of Cool? D: I thought that covered everything...! I've been lied to


Ah, just between you and me, it does seem you've been misled.  The "Rule of Cool", at least as I know it, is a guideline among Pokémon researchers that we follow when reporting particularly interesting findings to the media.  We have to "play it cool" when we discover something too, well, _cool_ to be safe with the public.

For example — _[he leans in a little and does that thing where he puts the side of his hand up to his face on the other side of his mouth as if to keep the sound in, to no real effect]_ — I was teaching some Ditto how to transform using only references when I accidentally caused one confused blob to transform into _Dunsparceus_.  But you didn't hear anything from me, oh no!



Butz? said:


> Hey, James, our theme is _correct_ and _better_ than yours is


I can't say it's nearly as catchy, though!  Especially once you factor in all the different renditions our favourite Rocket trio has come up with.  They certainly put a lot more effort into it.  It almost makes me feel bad for taking an occasional turn blasting them off.



James said:


> The twerps refuse to share their resources with us, and so we try to take some, but we are oppressed! By! The! Man!


You may just be onto something.  For example, free healthcare is offered to Pokémon through the Pokémon Centers, and, in many cases, some services to trainers, such as lodging and first aid, if need be.  But I've never heard of such a system for regular humans!  Only the occasional private hospital.



... Betty? said:


> Yes, well, we were less ineffectual than you guys can ever not hope not to be, even with limited screentime, so there.


Well, according to my research,





James did steal a Victreebel from you during that fiasco of a breeding center scam.  The only Pokémon he ever successfully stole, at that!

_[... Don't ask how his research led him to that.  Go Go Gadget Connections?]_

_((Also I swear I used the only non-pornographic image of Dorothy Ann on the Internet in patching that together.))_



Gary Oak said:


> [this is my character | he is flat]


Well, er, if that bothers you, I suppose you could possibly get some help from James with that...? ... ... ...  I'll support you no matter what you do, you know.  Hopefully.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi, everyone! I'm the character of the day that makes a single inconsequential appearance, shows off their Pokemon, and then never appears ever again!



			
				Professor Oak said:
			
		

> was teaching some Ditto how to transform using only references when I accidentally caused one confused blob to transform into _Dunsparceus_.


Eh, Dunsparceus is second to my awesome (goes to Random Pokemon Generator) Anorith!


----------



## surskitty (Feb 28, 2010)

Character of the Day said:


> Eh, Dunsparceus is second to my awesome (goes to Random Pokemon Generator) Anorith!


!!

[ RARE POKEMON, I MUST ... STEAL IT ... AT SOME POINT ... WHEN IT IS _LEAST EXPECTED_ 

... Wait, do I know what an Anorith is?  Eh who cares I've probably tried to steal one before. ]

(( DEAR MEWTWO: MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF OOC ARE _STILL LAME_ SORRY ))


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey, Annie, you have to go pee? Go in that bush over there. You know, the one in the middle of that weird thing that looks sort of like a pit trap?


----------



## magnemite (Feb 28, 2010)

WHO IS THIS ANNE PERSON YOU SPEAK OF!?!?!?
*runs away**falls into pit*AAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Wargle (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey look a Magnemite! I could use it to shock you like Pikachu does or maybe destroy your hearing!! USE METAL SOUND NOW, RANDOM MAGNEMITE!!!


----------



## surskitty (Feb 28, 2010)

[ There is now a James with a Mime Jr on his head. ]

I can't hear you~!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 28, 2010)

BROCK YOU SICK FUCK STOP THAT NOISE AT ONCE


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, Brock, stop that!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 28, 2010)

I WILL DROWN OUT THE NOISE WITH THE _REAL _TEAM ROCKET THEME!~

*ahem*
PREPARE FOR TROUBLE, YOU'VE GOT THAT RIGHT!

*holds up sock wearing Cassidy wig*

AND MAKE IT DOUBLE!

CAUSE WE'RE HERE FOR A FIGHT!

TO INFECT THE WORLD WITH DEVASTATION

TO BLIGHT ALL PEOPLES IN EVERY NATION!

TO DENOUNCE THE GOODNESS OF TRUTH AND LOVE!

TO EXTEND OUR WRATH TO THE STARS AB-*abruptly starts making out with Cassidy-sock*

*falls on ground and starts whispering sweet nothings to Cassidy-sock*

*cries and begs the Cassidy-sock to take him back*

*slaps self with Cassidy-sock*


----------



## Wargle (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow... Just wow... Batch got rejected by a sock. Now I feel slightly better about my constant failures.


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 1, 2010)

Don't worry...you'll find that perfect girl one day.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 1, 2010)

HAY WHAT HAPPENED TO MY ANORITH GAIZ?


----------



## surskitty (Mar 1, 2010)

Butch said:


> I WILL DROWN OUT THE NOISE WITH THE _REAL _TEAM ROCKET THEME!~
> 
> *ahem*
> PREPARE FOR TROUBLE, YOU'VE GOT THAT RIGHT!
> ...


YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG

YOU'RE RUINING THE MOTTO

Also _gross_ you don't know where that's _been_.  (Or where she's been, for that matter.  That's not right!)





Brock said:


> Wow... Just wow... Batch got rejected by a sock. Now I feel slightly better about my constant failures.


Butts has gotten farther than you ... with a sock.

It's rude to judge lifestyles.





Character of the Day said:


> HAY WHAT HAPPENED TO MY ANORITH GAIZ?


Haah!

It's in the Team Rocket patented FOSSIL CASE, complete with geiger counter (to detect dangerous uranium inside granite)!  With this, we can use YOUR ANORITH as a power source for this GIANT CACNEA MECHA!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 1, 2010)

Character of the Day said:


> HAY WHAT HAPPENED TO MY ANORITH GAIZ?





> Haah!
> 
> It's in the Team Rocket patented FOSSIL CASE, complete with geiger counter (to detect dangerous uranium inside granite)! With this, we can use YOUR ANORITH as a power source for this GIANT CACNEA MECHA!


OH NOES I'LL GET EET BACK--you know what _forget this shit_


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you ever consider an occupation change to inventors?  Because, really, you could make a lot of money selling this stuff to your own team.  Instead of giving the boss Pikachu, you could give him your inventions.  What do you think about that?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 1, 2010)

They get all of their stuff from TR surplus and then paint like a Meowth or something. Seriously.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 1, 2010)

Sage Noctowl said:


> Did you ever consider an occupation change to inventors?  Because, really, you could make a lot of money selling this stuff to your own team.  Instead of giving the boss Pikachu, you could give him your inventions.  What do you think about that?


Our success rate is ... not what it could be.





Butch said:


> They get all of their stuff from TR surplus and then paint like a Meowth or something. Seriously.


Lies!  _LIES!_

[ Stuff from Team Rocket would leak less and be fueled by things other than James and Meowth's manual labour. ]


----------



## Icalasari (Mar 1, 2010)

You know, I am feeling sorry for Team Rocket

*Gives James a level 70 Kabutops, then runs to hide behind a boulder*

I have a feeling that they will screw up even a gift, so I'm just going to hide behind here in order to avoid being caught in the cross fire

It will most likely be Ash assuming that Team Rocket stole the Kabutops and zapping them to the high heavens, knowing their luck


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey, catch me! I'm annoying and useless! *flies around randomly*


----------



## Wargle (Mar 1, 2010)

Stupid bird....

Hey look a Kabutops! And it's Theirs!!! A Rock Type too!!! GIMME!!!

And he had that sock for what??? Five seconds??? _I was off screen with Ivy for most of a season_


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh no, Ash! They stole my Anorith! That Anorith is... uh...

What is that Anorith, anyway.


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 1, 2010)

*pecks Brock in the face* Stupid human.

An Anorith? Oh, I love Anorith! *looks for it*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 1, 2010)

I DON'T CARE WHAT THE ANORITH IS. I JUST WANT IT FOR MYSELF


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 1, 2010)

THE ANORITH IS A LIE


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 1, 2010)

My Anorith is a cake? That makes it much more desireable now.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 1, 2010)

OW!!! Stupid bird...

OOH!!! A Cake Anorith! I want it!!! *looks for it*


----------



## octobr (Mar 2, 2010)

Gary Oak say


USIN MULTIPLE EXCLAMATION POINTS LIKE THAT MAKES YOU GET PUNCHED IN THE TESTICLES

readyin' my steel knuckles


----------



## Erika (Mar 2, 2010)

*Wipes sleep away from my eyes* =.=;

Oh yes, of course! What wonderful timing, I've been meaning to _aggressively_ write a letter asking if you two would _politely_ donate funds to Celadon Gym Reconstruction Project. I know, *it's been years*, but money has been rather slow lately (one would assume our perfume and flower shops would have generated enough income, especially during this time of year, but we had a very disappointing year), and we could really use your support! 

Also, I'm not the most savvy when it comes to construction (I tend to fall asleep at the most inopportune moments, you wouldn't believe the almost-accidents we've had), and given there's always news reports about your countless shenanigans on television with your _fabulous devices,_ it would be just great if you could also lend a hand, and maybe even give design input! 

So, what do you love birds say? =D


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 2, 2010)

Give my Anorith back to me and I'll donate five cents to your cause.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 2, 2010)

Gary Oak said:


> Gary Oak say
> 
> 
> USIN MULTIPLE EXCLAMATION POINTS LIKE THAT MAKES YOU GET PUNCHED IN THE TESTICLES
> ...


Are you sure they have any?





Erika said:


> *Wipes sleep away from my eyes* =.=;
> 
> Oh yes, of course! What wonderful timing, I've been meaning to _aggressively_ write a letter asking if you two would _politely_ donate funds to Celadon Gym Reconstruction Project. I know, *it's been years*, but money has been rather slow lately (one would assume our perfume and flower shops would have generated enough income, especially during this time of year, but we had a very disappointing year), and we could really use your support!
> 
> ...


The economy's hitting everyone!  [ And it's not like they had any money before then, either.... On the plus side, he probably doesn't remember who you are at _all_.  Gardenia is totally a better grass-type gym leader D< ] Have you considered opening a retro fashion line?  Kimono are pretty expensive.  Unless you want donations of bottlecaps [ WHICH HE WILL FIGHT TO THE DEATH OVER ] _I can't help you sorry I'll be going now_

Though you might want to add more sprinklers!





Character of the Day said:


> Give my Anorith back to me and I'll donate five cents to your cause.


[ yawwwwwn] Give your what?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 2, 2010)

The Anorith that you stole. Which is now a cake.

...oh my god, I got a brilliant idea. I get a Ditto, get my Anorith to breed, and have many children. Then i sell the cake-o-rith to other people and make moneys.

1. Get cake-o-rith
2. ???
3. Profit!


----------



## Wargle (Mar 3, 2010)

I am a professional breeder so allow me to help! oH MY LORD!!!

Erika, of all the flowers in the field, I pick you to be my rose. Come with me and let us plant many more daisies in the world!!!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 3, 2010)

Brock said:


> I am a professional breeder so allow me to help! oH MY LORD!!!
> 
> Erika, of all the flowers in the field, I pick you to be my rose. Come with me and let us plant many more daisies in the world!!!


you wouldn't like her brock, she sleeps around a lot.

....

oh no way that got past the sensors _james i think it is safe now_


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 3, 2010)

> you wouldn't like her brock, she sleeps around a lot.


This is true. I know from experience.


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Brock, sing Two Perfect Girls, please!


----------



## Icalasari (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, James ignored the Kabutops that is standing right beside him, waiting loyally for commands?



*shrugs* Can't say I didn't try to help!


----------



## octobr (Mar 3, 2010)

Brock said:


> LORD!!!
> 
> world!!!


Welp.

I'm sorry everyone but your beloved brock will now BE ENDED.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 3, 2010)

Icalasari said:


> Wow, James ignored the Kabutops that is standing right beside him, waiting loyally for commands?
> 
> 
> 
> *shrugs* Can't say I didn't try to help!


It's against my principles to use Pokemon that have tried to eat me.  :|





Gary Oak said:


> Welp.
> 
> I'm sorry everyone but your beloved brock will now BE ENDED.


\o/ Go, twerp, go!  Defeat the other twerp!


----------



## Wargle (Mar 3, 2010)

You guys want me to sing 'Two Perfect Girls?'


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 3, 2010)

i preferred the metal sound, tbh


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 3, 2010)

Is there a Magcargo in here cause it smells like someone just got _burned_.


----------



## Wargle (Mar 5, 2010)

At least I am on the show for more than ONE episode!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 6, 2010)

hey I have gueststarred on several episodes you, you...

Hey, James, what's that word you use on the guys? Twits or something?


----------



## surskitty (Mar 6, 2010)

Twerps?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, that's it: 'Twerps'. Did I say it right? And what constitutes a 'twerp', anyway? Could the definition be found in a dictionary? Which one? From which language is the word derived? Russian? Polish? _Turtwigian?_


----------



## surskitty (Mar 6, 2010)

It's a mystery!  Though I'm sure it's a word.  We're too amazing to make up words for our daily lexicons~!

It's okay, Botch.  Not everyone gets a catchphrase.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 6, 2010)

IT's _BUTCH YOU FLUN-

_HEY_ WAIT _WASN'T THAT A CATCHPHRASE_ RIGHT THERE?
_


----------



## surskitty (Mar 6, 2010)

Bob, it's only a catchphrase if everyone else hears you say it.  If no one pays attention, it's just a running gag.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 6, 2010)

running gag > catchphrase, amiright?


----------



## surskitty (Mar 6, 2010)

Running gags hurt.

Sometimes you hit a wall.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 6, 2010)

The trick is to run _up_ the wall, like they do in cartoons. 

Hey, wouldn't life be easier if we all lived in a cartoon? *aside glance at camera*


----------



## surskitty (Mar 6, 2010)

But which wall would you run up?  It'd suck to be in disguise and run up the fourth one!


----------



## Wargle (Mar 7, 2010)

Which Bok just broke.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 9, 2010)

Bok, did you just break the fourth wall?

Bad Bok! I must hit you over the head with an axe for this.

Er, did I say axe? I meant sandwich. damn 4kids and their censorship


----------



## surskitty (Mar 9, 2010)

The fourth wall can take it.  I've run into it three times today.


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh, it'll break sooner or later....


----------



## Wargle (Mar 9, 2010)

It's going to break right





































NOW!!! HI VIEWERS WATCHING OUR SHOW!!!!


----------



## eevee_em (Mar 9, 2010)

Brock said:


> It's going to break right
> 
> NOW!!! HI VIEWERS WATCHING OUR SHOW!!!!


Hi!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Mar 9, 2010)

Brock said:


> It's going to break right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You fu-

Weeks to rebuild that wall. _Weeks._ Except for that tunnel on the bottom for /my/ escape, but fucking _weeks._ Screw this, I'm outta here.


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, Brock! Love you you go bananas for a girl every episode!


----------



## Wargle (Mar 9, 2010)

I broke the fourth wall. And I won't help rebuild it either!


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Mar 10, 2010)

*Looks through hole* Why is everything suddenly animated?


----------



## octobr (Mar 10, 2010)

Brock said:


> NOW!!! HI VIEWERS WATCHING OUR SHOW!!!!


Wow I really intensely hate you.


----------



## werefish5 (Mar 12, 2010)

Spontanious battle scene! Go!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 13, 2010)

Now that HGSS is almost out, can this stupid thread close?


----------



## Autumn (Mar 13, 2010)

Character of the Day said:


> Now that HGSS is almost out, can this stupid thread close?


This thread is awesome and I officially shun you for making that comment.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 13, 2010)

Our plot has nothing to do with HGSS okay :|


----------



## Green (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah rly Kam

://



BTW shan't hurt a Luxray y'know


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 14, 2010)

*hurts luxray*


----------



## IcySapphire (Mar 14, 2010)

James said:


> Our plot has nothing to do with HGSS okay :|


Then if it doesn't involve HG/SS, what does it involve?


----------



## surskitty (Mar 14, 2010)

~_~ We were bored~ and thought it'd be funny.


----------



## Adriane (Mar 14, 2010)

Sometimes I'm glad I disappeared after Johto.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 14, 2010)

It's probably for the best, twerp.  :(


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Mar 28, 2010)

What? There hasn't been a new post in two weeks?

Welp, glad to see that James there killed the thread.


----------



## surskitty (Mar 29, 2010)

... You sure about that?


----------

